# Granite Hearth Overhang



## zbwmy (Oct 3, 2004)

I am replacing one layer of brick on my raised hearth with a 2" granite slab.
What is a normal overhang for the granite, or should there not be one at all?
My hearth is 24" x 691/2''. The quarry delivered a 24" x 73".
That gives me a 2" overhang which I think is going to look odd.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

ya 2" is over doing it in my book , but thats all in your prefence, id probably go with 3/4" to 1" over hange


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I would go 3/4" or 1" also but I would do that on all three sides. But if your hearth is 24" and your granite is 24" it would be hard to get an over hang on the front side.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

inch inch and a half


----------



## zbwmy (Oct 3, 2004)

stacker said:


> inch inch and a half


My chimney is exposed all the way to the ceiling. The back left and right edges of this new granite slab are going to stick out. Do you think an inch and a half is too much sticking out?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

in your case,as i have done in the past,i would not over hang the side of the hearth.i would lay it flush to match the side of the fireplace.


----------



## zbwmy (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, that is what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Being an old carpenter , This My take*

Was taught , material thickness is The overhang. And It just looks right!
When we trim out windows,stool cap overhangs apron 3/4" on front and returns.
Same deal on finish stair treads, 3/4" past molding. Been using this 45 years


----------



## zbwmy (Oct 3, 2004)

Ended up with a half inch overhang, and it looks just right.

There is a 16" long dark (almost black) line running across the top of the slab. When I run my fingers over it, it is smooth. I think it is a scrape when the fork truck moved it. Somehow it appears to have highlighted the black grain in the grey granite. Is there any tricks of the trade to diminish the appearance of this very noticable blemesh?


----------

